# JKD hand conditioning



## Mush (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking for tips on hand conditioning. At the moment i'm using a canvas zip bag filled with dried peas. I'm just wondering about the intensity to use with it and progression to other contents. I believe Bruce used pebbles in one and even metal shavings I believe???
I've been using it for vertical punches about 30-40% power, backfists and elbows.
Bearing in mind when hitting someone more often than not your gonna hit bone be it jaw, cheekbone or skull, any advice on conditioning (Maybe practicing straight lead punches on it with full intent?) Would that be setting myself up for a hand injury?????


----------



## Whitebelt (Apr 19, 2005)

When i'm in a que waiting or something next to a hard wall i usualy do a couple of 40% streingth backfist an it to fill time an now my knuckles can stand a 60% hit streight on a wall so I figure it works but i would no recomend it.


----------



## hwarang (May 29, 2005)

I have mine filled with gravel for it and i use it for straight on punches, just be sure to work your way up to full power or you'll hurt yourself.  another thing when you get really really goood at it try filling it with steel ball bearings, i only know one guy who can do that and thats my goal now lol


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 6, 2005)

flat padded surfaces are best. using them increases the amount of calcium deposits moved into your wrist and fists.

using bags will toughen your knuckles with dead hard skin but doesnt teach your fist to land properly against your target


----------



## swiftpete (Jun 6, 2005)

i wonder how the rest of the queue take it when some guy they're waiting with starts punching the wall.. does it get you served any quicker..?!


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 6, 2005)

it bothers me seeing people punching walls, what gets me more is when people start sparring with the walls


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 6, 2005)

I have never purposly tried to condition my hands. I do spend quite a bit of time hitting my rice bag, which is very hard for the purpose of training my hands to tighten at the point of impact. My hands don't seem to get any tougher and I have been told that Bruce Lee's hands didn't build up thick skin either.


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 7, 2005)

you're right his knuckles didnt have very thick skin but they were rough. also he enlarged his knuckles by training with wooden boards and push ups on his fist -- i forgot about those training methods too


----------

